# SCARM design program



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

In me seemingly endless quest to put together an N scale Kato layout I used the SCARM program to make a layout. The part I liked about it was the fact it contains a database of Unitrack to use in my plan. So after coming up with something that will fit on my 36X80 door I ordered the nessary track to build the layout. So after several of the ordered packages had their complimentary tour of the southeast USA courtesy of the USPS, I have one more out there on the way, I begin to put track together when I discovered using the suggested track things don't fit as neatly as the program shows. Fortunately I was able to wing it and make it work. Anyone have the similar experance? If your wondering why I'm hanging out on a train forum at 8pm new years eve it's because it's also amateur nite so I stay off the roads till at least noon tomorrow 😲😲😲
And to everyone here, have a safe

HAPPY NEW YEAR
🎆🎇🎉🎉🚂🚂🚂


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

I had a similar problem using SCARM with Atlas code 55 track.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i had no problems at all ... maybe 'cause i used HO ??


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I had the same problem. I just started modeling and used SCARM to design the first layout. When I bought the track, I learned more about how it went together and what I needed to fix.Now that I think I understand the rules for it, I designed an expansion and ordered the track for it. We will find out if I am right when that order comes in next week. 

I got lucky and have a decent hobby shop to use a reference though. That also helps a lot.


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

I have both free version Anyrail and SCARM. Anyrail gives 50 pieces and SCARM gives 100 pieces I think.
When building my layout on SCARM with Lionel Fastrack I used Parts List under Tools to make list of track. Bought track and ended up with 3 extra 036-11.25 curves.
When one buys a Lionel 036 turnout it comes with a 036-11.25 curve. I did not know this.
No biggie, 036-11.25 only $4.59 each.
With SCARM when I drag out an 036 turnout to my build, that is what it drags out.
With Anyrail when I drag out an 036 turnout it also drags out one 11.25 curve.
I added to my layout using SCARM and will continue to do so.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

First thing to check is that you're actually using the correct parts -- that is, what you ordered is exactly the same part number as what you used in the software. That said, the manufacturer's sometimes change specs, and it takes the software guys a while to catch up (especially if no one reports the issue)

SCARM is someone's hobby project that he went commercial with. AnyRail is a licensed product from a small Dutch firm. Both could potentially have issues, but when you need to get something changed, fixed, upgraded, etc., my money would be on the commercial company every time. They have a bigger resource pool and access to more talent. 

I have provided feedback to AnyRail several times. In a few cases it was user error; in others, they fixed the problem in a subsequent release. But they're very responsive to feedback, and will often have yous send them files so they can check things.


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> First thing to check is that you're actually using the correct parts -- that is, what you ordered is exactly the same part number as what you used in the software. That said, the manufacturer's sometimes change specs, and it takes the software guys a while to catch up (especially if no one reports the issue)
> 
> SCARM is someone's hobby project that he went commercial with. AnyRail is a licensed product from a small Dutch firm. Both could potentially have issues, but when you need to get something changed, fixed, upgraded, etc., my money would be on the commercial company every time. They have a bigger resource pool and access to more talent.
> 
> I have provided feedback to AnyRail several times. In a few cases it was user error; in others, they fixed the problem in a subsequent release. But they're very responsive to feedback, and will often have yous send them files so they can check things.


At first that's what I thought because Kato has a s64 and a s62 that are very easy to mix up
after checking the plan and confirming I used the correct track,I like the way Kato identifies its track with the # on the bottom, I was able to fix it. I'm still waiting on some track for a elavation feature that has me concerned so I hope it did that part right so I can move on to wiring the layout for dcc


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you'll find that many plans don't work exactly as you think they should in any track planning program. Typically, with a well defined set of dimensional track, plans usually come pretty close. Try to do a plan with flex track, and it clearly would be a nightmare to actually get the actual track plan to exactly match what you can lay on the table. That being the case, I view the track planning package as a way to get my concepts down on paper and get "close" to what I want as a plan, but I expect to do some tuning in real life to make it actually work.

I used to get pretty close results with Fastrack and AnyRail, it's all dimensional track and the exact sizes are well defined in the track library.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Spruslayer said:


> Anyone have the similar experience?


Quite the opposite. HO scale, PECO 83 flex and turnouts. I got _really_ close. 

I would imagine that there's more room for error/variation when you're dealing with all rigid sections of track.

Even though SCARM may have began as a "hobby project", there are new releases about three times a year - check the version history on the web page. The author is available via email and about every social media outlet there is, although I've never had the need to contact him.


----------

